# Bookshelf Speakers for TV under 12k



## MadAxe786 (Aug 12, 2021)

Want to buy audio setup for living room

*Budget:* 20k

*Usage: *Mainly for watching movies
Listening to music

*Requirements: *Clear vocals, adequate bass (not overpowering)
Great overall sound quality

TV does not have HDMI eArc port, would upgrade it in the future.

TV is wall mounted so tower speakers may not be a good idea?

Do not like the exposed wiring of the surround speakers running along the ceiling. So might not go for 5.1

Found This wireless 5.1 at 24k but not enough reviews to judge it.

*So the only option that remains is soundbar with active subwoofer.*

Is there much of a difference in sound quality in 2.1, 2.1.2 and 5.1 at this budget?

How much is the loss in sound quality if the subwoofer is wireless?

Also if there are some exceptionally good products slightly above this range, would increase my budget.

Please recommend specific models and do suggest your ideas for the setup.


----------



## MadAxe786 (Aug 16, 2021)

Anyone?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 16, 2021)

@Nerevarine @whitestar_999 @omega44-xt  any idea?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 16, 2021)

I dont have any knowledge of how good sound quality is for higher end speakers but i can help in technicalities like ports, DACs, etc.. Sorry


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2021)

There is a lot of difference in sound quality if the number of speakers are more so a 5.1 channel will sound better than 2.1 channel. not in terms of quality but also in listening experience and for watching movies 5.1 is the minimum standard set for HT setup.

Are you going for normal setup such as Dolby Digital or Atmos setup ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 17, 2021)

First of all, a good expensive speaker system needs wired connection(hdmi or optical audio out). Second, a speaker system focused on music(2.0 audio) will always be different from a speaker system focusing on movie(5.1 or surround sound). If your TV has s/pdif or optical audio output then just get Logitech Z906(no hdmi input so keep in mind future upgrades).


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 17, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> @Nerevarine @whitestar_999 @omega44-xt  any idea?


No idea for such high budget. Can recommend this forum though:
HiFiVision.com


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Aug 17, 2021)

MadAxe786 said:


> Want to buy audio setup for living room
> 
> *Budget:* 20k
> 
> ...



You can go for a soundbar setup. It will try to produce pseudo-surround experience without much hassle of wires. 

I am personally eyeing on this one below

*www.reliancedigital.in/sony-ht-s20...aB8FsWLr-w2c8WkT7notHRjQmkk3oksBoCp5EQAvD_BwE
But because your budget allows, you should go for this tower+soundbar setup below.

*www.amazon.in/dp/B073RLK59B/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_VGE9ZRCEEQ74WYG2SQPK?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1



whitestar_999 said:


> If your TV has s/pdif or optical audio output then just get Logitech Z906



Why are Logitech audio systems so scarce in India? I actually had this one on mind but the wires put up by a true 5.1 system is too much so i didn't go for it. And now when I have the proper wall space, it is not available anywhere. It has been oos for a long time now.


----------



## MadAxe786 (Aug 17, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Are you going for normal setup such as Dolby Digital or Atmos setup ?


Can't find a decent Atmos setup under 20k


whitestar_999 said:


> If your TV has s/pdif or optical audio output then just get Logitech Z906(no hdmi input so keep in mind future upgrades).


They are over my budget by a lot. 


RumbaMon19 said:


> But because your budget allows, you should go for this tower+soundbar setup below.


Would have gone for it if not for the wires. 

Guys how about bookshelf speakers? 
Can they solve the purpose of music as well as movies?


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 17, 2021)

Bookshelf as in normal 2.0 setup, like this?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 18, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Why are Logitech audio systems so scarce in India? I actually had this one on mind but the wires put up by a true 5.1 system is too much so i didn't go for it. And now when I have the proper wall space, it is not available anywhere. It has been oos for a long time now.


Actually one piece was available yesterday on amazon when I posted. As usual Indian market is geared more towards "vfm" & good audio components is always a "niche" category. This is the reason why I think Swans are packing up their business in India. These are probably the last few Swans original new units left in India for selling I think.
*hifinage.com/collections/swans-hivi
@MadAxe786

*www.amazon.in/SWANS-D1080-MKII-Bluetooth-Bookshelf-5-25-inch/product-reviews/B07C4SNZCS/
@shreeux has swans speakers I think.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 18, 2021)

I'm also looking for something similar. My budget is 20-25k and I'm looking for 2.1 setup. What I see is that availability is really bad currently.

Browsing through various forums, I came across many models which people have procured in the past but are now either not available or have gone up a lot in price. Though I have finalised what I want to buy, I'm unable to find it at a reasonable price online. I have decided to wait for a bit and then look at a few stores. I am also hoping to be able to audition a few speakers before finalising.

Though this is all from the reading I've done, I have the following points to mention here:

If you're looking for a hassle free setup with decent sound, then wireless is fine. But if you're an enthusiast and would like to upgrade your setup in future, going for wireless is not a good idea. Speakers are not truly wireless anyway. In a wired setup, speakers will need speaker cables. In a wireless setup, each speaker will need a separate power cable. They need one cable each anyway. Just that you can pull it from anywhere. And this half-hearted convenience comes at the price of sound quality, it's not the same as wired speakers.
If you're set on a soundbar with wireless sub, then you can go for Polk Signa S2. It's really good for its price.
However, again, since you'll anyway have wires running separately to the soundbar and the subwoofer, you might as well get a wired setup like Edifier S350DB or Swans M50W. These will give better audio quality with a little more flexibility as compared to a soundbar.
I am personally looking for Edifier R1855DB (availability is an issue, but have zeroed in on this for now). Reasons:

I want multiple inputs and bluetooth. It has 2 RCA, Optical, coaxial and bluetooth
It has a wireless remote, which is an absolute must for me
It has a sub out, leaving me with the option to add a subwoofer later
It has very good reviews (well, the reviews are of 1850DB, 1855DB is the successor, so I'm hoping it's at least the same)
Sub out is mostly provided only by Edifier. I couldn't find any other model of active bookshelf speakers with sub out. However, there are many subwoofers which provide RCA out. So even if you buy regular bookshelf speakers, you can connect your primary input to the sub, and then the bookshelf speakers to the sub. This, though, will make the input options on the bookshelf useless. The sub will also not be controllable using the wireless remote. So that's a bummer. I would personally rather take the AV receiver/integrated amp route instead. But those are really expensive and I don't have the budget right now.

So to summarise, you have the following options:

Wireless soundbar like Polk Signa S2
Wired 2.1 speakers like Edifier S350DB, M-Audio AV32.1, or Swans M50W
Wired bookshelf speakers with sub out (like Edifier 1855DB)
Wired bookshelf speakers with RCA in and add a sub later (you might need a DAC for this in case your TV doesn't have RCA/3.5mm output).


----------



## MadAxe786 (Aug 18, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Bookshelf as in normal 2.0 setup, like this?


Yes
Thanks a lot @Cool Buddy for the recommendations.


----------



## MadAxe786 (Aug 23, 2021)

Any more recommendations or setup ideas?


----------



## MadAxe786 (Sep 13, 2021)

Bumping up this old thread


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 13, 2021)

Cool Buddy has already shared names of decent bookshelf speakers. Any reason you are not considering those?
I am myself using Edifier R1700BT bought for 10.5K and before this I was using Logitech Z623. I don't miss the over powering bass from Z623 at all. Not saying that it has BIG bass but it has enough. The sound in songs and movies is good. So am hoping higher end models will be even better than this.


----------



## MadAxe786 (Sep 13, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Cool Buddy has already shared names of decent bookshelf speakers. Any reason you are not considering those?


I am considering Edifier R1855DB as well but it doesn't have enough reviews to take an informed decision unlike the R1850DB, which is a very acclaimed speaker.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 13, 2021)

MadAxe786 said:


> I am considering Edifier R1855DB as well but it doesn't have enough reviews to take an informed decision unlike the R1850DB, which is a very acclaimed speaker.


*www.wifimedia.eu/en/blogs/wifimedia-nieuws/new-the-active-edifier-r1855db-2-way-speakers/


> Recently, Edifier replaced the popular Edifier R1850DB with the R1855DB. This renewed active 2-way speaker still has the same high-quality features as its predecessor, but now comes with an improved remote control.


----------



## MadAxe786 (Sep 13, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> *www.wifimedia.eu/en/blogs/wifimedia-nieuws/new-the-active-edifier-r1855db-2-way-speakers/


Agreed. But what's on paper doesn't necessarily mean that the product is good in real as well.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 15, 2021)

I can suggest you look for service centers near you, incase things go kaput.  Take that into consideration when buying.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 17, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Cool Buddy has already shared names of decent bookshelf speakers. Any reason you are not considering those?
> I am myself using Edifier R1700BT bought for 10.5K and before this I was using Logitech Z623. I don't miss the over powering bass from Z623 at all. Not saying that it has BIG bass but it has enough. The sound in songs and movies is good. So am hoping higher end models will be even better than this.


1700BT and R1850DB are actually pretty much the same speakers, difference being that 1850 comes with inbuilt DAC and hence supports digital inputs. So sound quality is not likely to be very different.


----------



## MadAxe786 (Dec 15, 2021)

Still looking for active bookshelf speakers or tower speakers under 12k. 
Tried the Edifier R1855DB. Did not like it.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 23, 2021)

MadAxe786 said:


> Still looking for active bookshelf speakers or tower speakers under 12k.
> Tried the Edifier R1855DB. Did not like it.





MadAxe786 said:


> Want to buy audio setup for living room
> 
> *Budget:* 20k



Extend Budget...If you are not satisfied...This single-time investment did not upgrade like mobile

I'm using *Swans M200MKII  *
bought @14500/- Demo Sale in *proaudiohome*
You may look deals section...If any you may try

You may Check Thread *Here*


----------



## shreeux (Dec 23, 2021)

MadAxe786 said:


> Still looking for active bookshelf speakers or tower speakers under 12k.
> Tried the Edifier R1855DB. Did not like it.


Swans D1080MKII+ Bluetooth Bookshelf Speakers
*Check Your End*​


----------



## MadAxe786 (Dec 27, 2021)

It's going for ₹16,500 right now and doesn't have BT I think. 
Doesn't meet my requirements.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 27, 2021)

MadAxe786 said:


> doesn't have BT I think.


Audio enthusiasts don't like BT much so don't expect many audiophile speakers to come with BT. Also Swans D1080MKII do have BT.


----------



## MadAxe786 (Dec 27, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Audio enthusiasts don't like BT much so don't expect many audiophile speakers to come with BT.


What would you recommend under 12k?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 28, 2021)

MadAxe786 said:


> What would you recommend under 12k?


I don't think there is any good audiophile like brand available under 12k except maybe Swans & its price also increased like other products since corona lock-down.


----------



## MadAxe786 (Dec 28, 2021)

@whitestar_999 What is the minimum that I need to spend to get an audiophile grade speakers from Swans?
I'm willing to wait.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Dec 28, 2021)

Take a look at this :
*www.hifivision.com/threads/boston-acoustics-a26-bookshelf-speakers.87440/
If you like this, then you'll have to buy an amp. You can get the following:
Micca OriGain Compact Stereo Integrated Amplifier 50W x 2 (Black) Amazon.in


Input options can be expanded using switches and splitters. You can purchase them separately as per your needs. Here are a few products which might be helpful 

Buy CABLESETC 4-Way AV Switcher 4

FiiO D03K Coaxial/Optical to Stereo Audio Converter Amazon.in

TP-Link Bluetooth 4.1 Music Receiver Amazon.in

At your budget, used products will give you the best value for money.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 28, 2021)

MadAxe786 said:


> @whitestar_999 What is the minimum that I need to spend to get an audiophile grade speakers from Swans?
> I'm willing to wait.


Audiophile grade speakers not possible in such low budget but you can hope to get much better speakers than what the majority of people usually buy. Many good suggestions already given so you will have to check them out & preferably demo them if possible because sound is quite subjective & there is no universal audiophile/audio equipment which will sound good to everybody.


----------



## MadAxe786 (Dec 29, 2021)

@whitestar_999 Agreed but there must be some alternative to Edifier R1855DB which a lot of people consider is the best under 12k.
@Cool Buddy Not looking for passive as the complete setup would cost a lot more than my budget. 
What are the best pre worshipped active bookshelf speakers that I can get under 12k in good condition?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 29, 2021)

MadAxe786 said:


> @whitestar_999 Agreed but there must be some alternative to Edifier R1855DB which a lot of people consider is the best under 12k.


Have you taken demo of any swans speakers?


----------



## MadAxe786 (Dec 29, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Have you taken demo of any swans speakers?


Nah. Availability of a demo unit is an issue as well.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 29, 2021)

MadAxe786 said:


> Nah. Availability of a demo unit is an issue as well.


Try contacting hifinage & proaudiohome support via phone numbers given on their site to see if it is possible to have a demo in your city.


----------

